

What Your Tweets Say About You - digital55
http://www.newyorker.com/science/maria-konnikova/can-tweets-predict-heart-disease

======
seeingfurther
_The researchers have a theory: they suggest that “the language of Twitter may
be a window into the aggregated and powerful effects of the community
context.”_

Dr. P. is helping us apply this same idea to the community of traders and
investors Tweeting their emotions as they relate to stocks.

------
alimbada
> Analyze Friend: Twitter access rate limit exceeded: Cannot get Friends at
> present - try again later

------
rckclmbr
Here's the app: [http://www.analyzewords.com/](http://www.analyzewords.com/)

My "Spacy/Valley girl" social style is high. For some reason, I don't mind.

------
Moyamo
No matter whose name a put in I seem to get an error

    
    
        Either the tweets from id_aa_carmack are not publically accessible
        or there are too few words in them to analyze.

